# An hour of Pantera on Scuzz NOW! (9pm)



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Like it says above!





RIP Dime....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You can't beat a bit of Pantera,IMO Vulgar Display of Power is one of the finest metal albums of all time.

RIP Dime


----------

